# Weed made me foggy



## thomasvale (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello people

I will start with my story:

About a month ago, i got super high on very potent marijuana, during my high i was very anxious and panicked a lot . A few days after i could still feel a slight fog and distortion in my head. I worried about brain damage and if i messed up my head, but tried not to. Than I took a trip to my brother's house which is usually a very safe and welcoming environment. Even though i was happy there, i could still feel a sense of something not quite right or clear. 5 days into my visit this feeling got a little more intense and i worried about it a little bit more. After my visit i got home and it started escalating quickly, overnight i got very foggy and felt somewhat "high" 24/7. 2 days into this new condition i started worrying A LOT! I had an emotional break down and could barely face my family for fear of worrying them. I first told my brother and my sister in law about it on the phone and they thought it must be something physical that is giving me this "fog". i never told them about my emotions and depression at this point. Later that day i told my dad about, still not admitting my depression and severe anxiety. I now have an appointment with a counselor on the 8th of September, and i can not wait.

Every day i have at least one episode of severe emotions, panic and hopelessness. I cannot bear this, I have school in a few weeks, i want a job in the autumn and i wanted to find a girlfriend. But now all my motivation and drive has been destroyed. I feel like shit. I have read other people's experiences and have heard of this lasting for 20 YEARS! The thought of this lasting anymore than a month scares the living crap out of me.

Some other strange things i have noticed or feel:

-Going to sleep hoping to "wake up" to reality and mental transparency

-very vivid dreams

-anxiety

-only feeling a little better late at night after watching a lot of netlfix or youtube

-i love my family but being like this disconnects me with them and makes me very sad

To anyone with advice, who has conquered this or is going through the same thing as me, please drop a reply. This is a living nightmare.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah I was in the same boat as you. Panic attack on weed, started feeling dissociated from myself and reality a few days later. The good news is, people who get DP from weed panic attacks generally turn out okay. Your sense of self will return. It just takes time. It may take a month, it may take several. It seems to vary quite a bit between individuals. Just make sure that when you do recover, you avoid marijuana at all costs, at least strains with high THC. You may be able okay with a strain that is <1% THC but I wouldn't risk it. Weed WILL make you relapse. Go exercise instead.


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Honestly I think it's very rare for it to last 20 years. What I have noticed is that people who have DP/DR symptoms that started after a bad weed trip already have some element of anxiety. My hypothesis is someone with anxiety + mary j = DP/DR. If you treat the anxiety you will treat the DP/DR. I want to remind you of something, treatment works. Medication has done WONDERS for me. Also, I have been doing really well seeing a therapist regularly. I pretty much no longer have DP/DR besides some episodes when I have panic attacks. But the constant anxiety I used to have, is completely gone thanks to medication. Like I said I have panic attacks that make me feel dizzy, room is spinning, I feel disconnected and distant. But that rarely ever happens anymore. I went from being suicidal every day, impossible to focus on schoolwork, and writing a suicide note, to becoming a completely functional student making straight A's. All it takes is finding the right medication and talking to your doctor.

Good luck!

- Amina


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Amina_x said:


> Honestly I think it's very rare for it to last 20 years. What I have noticed is that people who have DP/DR symptoms that started after a bad weed trip already have some element of anxiety. My hypothesis is someone with anxiety + mary j = DP/DR. If you treat the anxiety you will treat the DP/DR. I want to remind you of something, treatment works. Medication has done WONDERS for me. Also, I have been doing really well seeing a therapist regularly. I pretty much no longer have DP/DR besides some episodes when I have panic attacks. But the constant anxiety I used to have, is completely gone thanks to medication. Like I said I have panic attacks that make me feel dizzy, room is spinning, I feel disconnected and distant. But that rarely ever happens anymore. I went from being suicidal every day, impossible to focus on schoolwork, and writing a suicide note, to becoming a completely functional student making straight A's. All it takes is finding the right medication and talking to your doctor.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> - Amina


What were you prescribed? Xanax/Klonopin or something different?


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

look my dog, dont read into those stories of people having the for 20 years, ok, that is rare

live ur life how it was, if u feel those weird panic feelings, fight thru them dog, just go about as if they rnt there, u got this dude


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> Yeah I was in the same boat as you. Panic attack on weed, started feeling dissociated from myself and reality a few days later. The good news is, people who get DP from weed panic attacks generally turn out okay. Your sense of self will return. It just takes time. It may take a month, it may take several. It seems to vary quite a bit between individuals. Just make sure that when you do recover, you avoid marijuana at all costs, at least strains with high THC. You may be able okay with a strain that is <1% THC but I wouldn't risk it. Weed WILL make you relapse. Go exercise instead.


Low THC is still a bad idea, so are every stimulants, even caffeine.


----------

